# Twisp and Free Delivery



## HPBotha (23/3/20)

*To all our Twisp customers*:

We appreciate that during this time you still need to enjoy your vaping time at home - so delivery is on us. Visit twisp.co.za to stay SAFE!! 




Also stand a chance to win some pods....for a year!

​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (23/3/20)

@HPBotha I guess there won't be any deliveries now because of the lockdown, unless you can persuade the govt. that vaping is an essential commodity!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## HPBotha (25/3/20)

Hooked said:


> @HPBotha I guess there won't be any deliveries now because of the lockdown, unless you can persuade the govt. that vaping is an essential commodity!




I am following up on this!!! will get back to you soon!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (25/3/20)

HPBotha said:


> I am following up on this!!! will get back to you soon!!



@HPBotha Did you see my post about the vape shop ban being reversed in Italy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (1/4/20)

Any update here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (2/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Any update here?



Yeah.... sorry. Bit of a legal quagmire. Seeing as the life saving alternative to smoking is not deemed an essential item we cannot support our clients until the lockdown is over. ... I am a bit salty about this as well. For now - please drop the power settings, use smaller mouth pieces where possible and try and extend your juice. Maybe try switching to MTL over STL during the lockdown?





Again, I am sorry. Hands are tied and trust me I am in the same situation as you - I have one bottle of juice left to keep me going another two weeks.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (2/4/20)

HPBotha said:


> Yeah.... sorry. Bit of a legal quagmire. Seeing as the life saving alternative to smoking is not deemed an essential item we cannot support our clients until the lockdown is over. ... I am a bit salty about this as well. For now - please drop the power settings, use smaller mouth pieces where possible and try and extend your juice. Maybe try switching to MTL over STL during the lockdown?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
All good. I have enough cubano for a few months. Is it or will it ever be released in salt form?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (2/4/20)

HPBotha said:


> Yeah.... sorry. Bit of a legal quagmire. Seeing as the life saving alternative to smoking is not deemed an essential item we cannot support our clients until the lockdown is over. ... I am a bit salty about this as well. For now - please drop the power settings, use smaller mouth pieces where possible and try and extend your juice. Maybe try switching to MTL over STL during the lockdown?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh. My. Vape!


----------



## HPBotha (6/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> All good. I have enough cubano for a few months. Is it or will it ever be released in salt form?


i'll pass on your Salt request! but i doubt open systems will get Nic Salt liquids - too much of a risk for the general vaping public to go sub ohm with nic salts! You and I know the risks, but sometimes granny can get confused and use the sub ohm Tyko coil by mistake!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StephenE (6/4/20)

The regulations issued in terms of the Disaster Management Act, has a clause that I find interesting. In annexure "B" to the regulations, clause A.5 says: "Basic goods, including airtime, electricity and the withdrawal of cash." These are classified as essential goods.

I was just in my local Spar and bought coffee (caffeine) and all sort of other chemicals and the like. If I had a vape shop, and the situation got dire, I would take the chance and sell juice. A good argument can be made, i.m.o, that it can be defined as basic goods and that a court would see it that way. Especially if you sell 0% nic juice.

That said, the risk of trying to explain this perfectly rational argument to a member of SAPS or the SANDF may not be such a good idea at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (6/4/20)

HPBotha said:


> Yeah.... sorry. Bit of a legal quagmire. Seeing as the life saving alternative to smoking is not deemed an essential item we cannot support our clients until the lockdown is over. ... I am a bit salty about this as well. For now - please drop the power settings, use smaller mouth pieces where possible and try and extend your juice. Maybe try switching to MTL over STL during the lockdown?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crap. I don't vape more but I seem to be using more juice. Sticking to the zues single, but filling it often and MTL inbetween. 
I'm thinking of watering down the flavour and bucking up the nic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (6/4/20)

HPBotha said:


> i'll pass on your Salt request! but i doubt open systems will get Nic Salt liquids - too much of a risk for the general vaping public to go sub ohm with nic salts! You and I know the risks, but sometimes granny can get confused and use the sub ohm Tyko coil by mistake!


That's a real bummer but I can understand the reasoning behind it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/4/20)

HPBotha said:


> i'll pass on your Salt request! but i doubt open systems will get Nic Salt liquids - too much of a risk for the general vaping public to go sub ohm with nic salts! You and I know the risks, but sometimes granny can get confused and use the sub ohm Tyko coil by mistake!



Not only Granny. I was in a vape shop in CT a few months ago and the manager told me that it's OK to sub-ohm nic salts. Even the assistant disagreed with him.

EDIT: I know that it's not!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/4/20)

StephenE said:


> The regulations issued in terms of the Disaster Management Act, has a clause that I find interesting. In annexure "B" to the regulations, clause A.5 says: "Basic goods, including airtime, electricity and the withdrawal of cash." These are classified as essential goods.
> 
> I was just in my local Spar and bought coffee (caffeine) and all sort of other chemicals and the like. If I had a vape shop, and the situation got dire, I would take the chance and sell juice. A good argument can be made, i.m.o, that it can be defined as basic goods and that a court would see it that way. Especially if you sell 0% nic juice.
> 
> That said, the risk of trying to explain this perfectly rational argument to a member of SAPS or the SANDF may not be such a good idea at the moment.



We can argue that vape juice is essential goods until the cows come home, but it won't help. Personally, I wouldn't take a chance on selling it. Someone, somewhere, could be looking for a scapegoat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (7/4/20)

Hooked said:


> Not only Granny. I was in a vape shop in CT a few months ago and the manager told me that it's OK to sub-ohm nic salts. Even the assistant disagreed with him.
> 
> EDIT: I know that it's not!!




If you want to get technical, I'm pretty sure it's safe to sub-ohm nic salts. There are two things to consider: Nic content. Sub-ohm vaping high nic will make you sick as a dog or hyperventilate till you blackout... Or both. And the other thing to consider is the acid used in the nic salt. Benzoic acid is a no-no for sub-ohm vaping as it releases benzene (a known carcinogen) at high temps. Where the other more popular acids used to make nic salt do not. 

So Sub-ohm vaping of nic salts can be perfectly fine in a DIY situation but certainly not a good idea when purchased premade. Anyway, let's not derail any further XD. Sorry, Twisp!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (9/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> So Sub-ohm vaping of nic salts can be perfectly fine in a DIY situation but certainly not a good idea when purchased premade. Anyway, let's not derail any further XD. Sorry, Twisp!



The problem is the high temperatures that sub ohming achieve, and consequently new chemical bonds can be formed with nic salts --- and that is the dangerous part .... but ultimately nic salts break down at high temperatures, no matter what type of Salts base are used. Pods and MTL tend to have a much lower heat output, hence they are recommended. Alternatively if you REALLY want to sub ohm nic salts go temp controlled. 

also - 
1Ω vaping is pretty much 1:1 multiplier on perceived nicotine vaped
0.5Ω is about 1:2, and
0.25Ω is about 1:4 multiplier!!!! so yeah keep your salts nic in pods, or embrace the love from a 1.2Ω spaced coil. 

and @Chickenstrip derail as much as you want!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (9/4/20)

Resistance said:


> Crap. I don't vape more but I seem to be using more juice. Sticking to the zues single, but filling it often and MTL inbetween.
> I'm thinking of watering down the flavour and bucking up the nic.


I got so used to going to the warehouse and picking up some of our HP juice --- which is phenomenal in MTL btw. Now i am home, juice all kaput, and am eyeing my Boba's Bounty reserve while checking if we are going to get an extension on the lockdown ......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/4/20)

HPBotha said:


> The problem is the high temperatures that sub ohming achieve, and consequently new chemical bonds can be formed with nic salts --- and that is the dangerous part .... but ultimately nic salts break down at high temperatures, no matter what type of Salts base are used. Pods and MTL tend to have a much lower heat output, hence they are recommended. Alternatively if you REALLY want to sub ohm nic salts go temp controlled.
> 
> also -
> 1Ω vaping is pretty much 1:1 multiplier on perceived nicotine vaped
> ...



Thanks for the explanation @HPBotha. The perceived nicotine vaped is very interesting!


----------



## Hooked (9/4/20)

HPBotha said:


> I got so used to going to the warehouse and picking up some of our HP juice --- which is phenomenal in MTL btw. Now i am home, juice all kaput, and am eyeing my Boba's Bounty reserve while checking if we are going to get an extension on the lockdown ......



@HPBotha What? You're not even loyal to Twisp? Traitor! 

You'd better not consider moving to Yzerfontein, because the residents here insist on blind loyalty to local businesses. At the moment 

For example, I'm no-one's favourite at the moment because I mentioned that if we had a Shoprite here (who screens their staff every day for symptoms of Corona)* that* is where I would shop. (We have only one supermarket - a lovely Spar, lovely owners - but they don't screen their staff). Oh dear ... I should have kept my big mouth shut.


----------



## Christos (13/4/20)

HPBotha said:


> I got so used to going to the warehouse and picking up some of our HP juice --- which is phenomenal in MTL btw. Now i am home, juice all kaput, and am eyeing my Boba's Bounty reserve while checking if we are going to get an extension on the lockdown ......


How to make grown men cry....

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## MrDeedz (21/4/20)

All I read here is blah blah brag brag with secret stash and no solutions lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ChadB (1/5/20)

Hey @HPBotha 
Just checking if your cue pods are normal nice or nic salts?
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/20)

ChadB said:


> Hey @HPBotha
> Just checking if your cue pods are normal nice or nic salts?
> Thanks



As far as I know they are normal Nic @ChadB 
At least that’s how mine feel to me
But let’s hear what @HPBotha says

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (6/5/20)

ChadB said:


> Hey @HPBotha
> Just checking if your cue pods are normal nice or nic salts?
> Thanks




all Cue Pods are normal nic - we did add a tiny amount of nic salts on the smooth to...smooth the hit a bit. The formulas are adjusted so the nic levels remain at our targets.

Sorry for the late reply - lockdown has me not checking the forums as often!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/20)

I really miss being able to buy my favourite juice.Till we meet again my old friend.( Used my last 5 ml last night)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz (12/5/20)

@HPBotha we dying here lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/5/20)

MrDeedz said:


> @HPBotha we dying here lol



Agree @MrDeedz ! I think it's time for @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari to get the marketing team together and do a "re-branding" so we can get our fix. I've done most of the work already, please expedite this Twisp Team!

I give to you, the SaniQUE personal Sanitizer:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## wilanbor (12/5/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Agree @MrDeedz ! I think it's time for @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari to get the marketing team together and do a "re-branding" so we can get our fix. I've done most of the work already, please expedite this Twisp Team!
> 
> I give to you, the SaniQUE personal Sanitizer:
> View attachment 195955


Ah, yes please !!!! Now back to smoking.....

Feel terrible and miss my Twisp....


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn did @HPBotha not mention something about a Cubano hand sanitizer that was in the pipeline?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/20)

Mmmm this could also work

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## RoSsIkId (12/5/20)

Christos said:


> How to make grown men cry....
> View attachment 193984


Now this picture brings back memories. Now where can i find 5pawn


----------



## HPBotha (18/5/20)

We are all waiting on some news guys. We are all in the same boat - no juice!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wilanbor (19/5/20)

Hi @HPBotha, is the Twisp SA website down, getting ready to move into Level 3 of lockdown ?

Would be great to pre-order goods now, to be delivered as soon as we migrate fron Level 4.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

